# PHP Version wählen... wie geht so etwas



## rethus (6. Dezember 2011)

Dass hier hab ich bei einem Provider gesehen....
choose-php.jpeg

Scheinba kann man bei Ihm im Adminbereich über ein Listenfeld die PHP-Versionen munter wechseln.
Wie würde man sowas realisieren? Es müssten ja auf dem Server entsprechend alle PHP-Versionen installiert sein, oder?


----------



## the snake II (12. Dezember 2011)

Meines Wissens steht zumindest in Windows-Server Umgebungen der Koexistenz mehrerer PHP-Installationen nichts im Wege, wenn man auf Umgebungsvariablen für die PHP.ini verzichtet.

Ich habe es nicht getestet aber speziell für IIS könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass man mehrere Handler-Zuordnungen erstellt und dann die jeweilige php-cgi.exe zuordnet.
Ich hatte aber immer wieder Probleme mit einem PHP-Bug, der es einem stark erschwert, den Ort der php.ini anzugeben.

Bezüglich Apache habe ich allerdings absolut null Ahnung.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

habs zwar selbst noch nicht gebraucht, aber mit dem Apachen geht das sicherlich auch. Genauso wie mit dem lighttpd, da hatte ich mal so was laufen.

Vom Prinzip her läuft es bei allen Browsern gleich:
Du installierst PHP und teilst dem Server in der Konfiguration mit, was er mit den .php Dateien anstellen soll.

Wenn du php nun mehrfach installieren willst, dann darfst es halt nicht unter /usr/bin (Standard) installieren lassen, da du damit ja immer die ältere PHP-Version überschreibst. Um mehrere Versionen parallel laufen lassen zu können, kannst du PHP 5.1 zum Beispiel unter "/usr/local/php-5.1" installieren, also die Versionsnummer mit im Pfad angeben. In der Konfiguration der Webseite kannst du dann die entsprechende php-cgi auswählen und fertig.

Eventuell musst du da natürlich noch die php.ini anpassen, das sollte dann aber kein großes Problem sein.

Mein Tip: Einfach mal ein bisschen rumprobieren und wenn du was lauffähiges hast mach ein Tutorial da draus und teile es mit uns 

Gruß,
BK


----------



## rethus (13. Dezember 2011)

@the snakeII:
Also auf nen Server kommt mir kein Windows drauf! Ich beziehe mich bei meiner Anfrage auf Linux.
Dennoch danke für die Antwort

@Bratkartoffel: (lecker Pseudonym  )
Ja, das größte Problem wird wohl sein, mehrere php-versionen nebeneinander zu installieren. Da bleibt wohl nichts anderes über, als die Versionen per Hand zu kompilieren - was wieder mehr pflege im Laufenden betrieb mit sich bringt, da ja die patches alle händisch eingespielt und neu kompiliert werden müssen.
Es sei denn, es gibt bei den Packagemanagern einen Parameter, der es erlaubt, das Zielverzeichnis zu verbiegen... gibt es sowas?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

du kannst dir .deb-Archive von packages.debian.org runterladen und dann wie folgt entpacken (z.B für Debian)


```
# .deb-Archiv entpacken
ar x abc.deb

# Die Daten selbst entpacken
tar -xf data.tar.gz
```

Somit hast du in deinem aktuellen Verzeichnis dann die Struktur wie in einem chroot.
Du brauchst wahrscheinlich dann php5-common, php5-cgi und libapache2-mod-php5.

Gruß
BK


----------

